# Micha's Newb Graphic Shoppe



## Micha (Aug 3, 2010)

The workers here are growing.~

Workers:
Micha, Kagura, Eternalrequiem and Porcelain

*
What Micha does:*
-Avatars
-Signatures
-Transparencies (Depending on the stock.)
-Sets
*
What Kazehana does:*
-Avatars
-Sets
-Signatures
-Transparencies
*
What Eternalrequiem does:*
-Avatars
-Sets
-Signatures
*
Rules:*​*How to request for an avatar and or sig:*


What Type Of Request: Avatar, Signature, Transparency, Full Set, etc.


Image: In a spoiler tag please.

Size: Regular Sized, Senior, etc

Text: Insert random text here.

Border: Dotted, rounded, normal, or none.

Effects: Edit it or leave it normal?
*
Requirements:*
-Please turn off your signature when posting your request.
-Please Rep and Credit us.
-You can request again 1 week after your last request.
-You can request 2 sets or tranparancies at once.
-Please give us credit when you our graphics off site. A link back to the shop is fine.
-Please give us *high quality* stocks to work with. 
-There are more than one worker here now, so either Kazehana, Micha Eternalrequiem or Porcelain will take your request.
- All of us have real life stuff to deal with, so please be patient with your request.

Micha's Examples:

Avy's:
150x200


150x150


Sig(s):





Kazehana's Examples are in the next post.

Eternalrequiem's Examples:

Avatars:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Sigs:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Sets:

*Spoiler*: __ 












Porcelain's examples are coming soon.


Thank you for stopping by!​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2010)

Micha i'll put my examples here ok?







 Avatars

150x150


avys





sigs






​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2010)

avys 




sigs







​


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 3, 2010)

* What Type Of Request: Full set (Avatar + Transparent sig)

    * Image: 



    * Size: Senior. [ava=150x150]

    * Text: None.

    * Border: None.

    * Effects:  Edit it :]


----------



## Micha (Aug 3, 2010)

For Kazehana,

*Spoiler*: __ 










Hope you like and thanks for stopping by.​


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 4, 2010)

I edited my pictures :]


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG thanks 

will wear after this set :33


----------



## Micha (Aug 4, 2010)

^ I'm glad you like it. :3

_Coming Soon:_
Milkshake's Request

I'll have it done as soon as can. First, I gotta get some sleep. XD​


----------



## Micha (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry for double-posting.>_<

For Milkshake:

*Spoiler*: __ 









I turned out kinda sucky, so let me know if you want me to change something. D:​


----------



## Morphine (Aug 4, 2010)

Request: set
Size: senior
Text: none
Border: none
Effects: yes

 //


----------



## Micha (Aug 4, 2010)

Here you are, Morphine:

*Spoiler*: __ 












^Just in case you didn't like the one without the border. 
Thanks for requesting and let me know if you'd like something changed. :3​


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow, your relly good. Good luck with the shop


----------



## Z (Aug 4, 2010)

Whoa holy crap you're really good

Set please, add effects 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Any type of border but not roundish please. thanks ~

Expect more requests from me in the future


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 4, 2010)

Micha said:


> Sorry for double-posting.>_<
> 
> For Milkshake:
> 
> ...



lol I gave you some bad stock anyways but I love it nonetheless pek

you're amazing, any way I could request again (a week right?)


----------



## Micha (Aug 4, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> lol I gave you some bad stock anyways but I love it nonetheless pek
> 
> you're amazing, any way I could request again (a week right?)



Waaah....i'm not that good....i'm trying to get better, but thank yooou!~

And Yush you may. Your always welcome to request a week after the last.

Also.....

Z, your request is coming ASAP. :3​


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 4, 2010)

It's mk :3 Can you resize the transparency a little bit? I don't like my sigs too big


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 4, 2010)

hey your really good wondering if you could do my request so 

make a senior member avy from this 

and a sig from this 


Add any effects you want to make it look awesome Thanks in Advance!!!!


----------



## Micha (Aug 5, 2010)

@Milkshake: Did you want me to resize it to a specific size or just resize it smaller? 


For Z:

*Spoiler*: __ 









For Newbologist:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow 

Resize it smaller, no specific size


----------



## Smiley (Aug 5, 2010)

I suppose I'll give you a try :33

Type: Avatar
Size: 150x150
Stock: 
Border: One rounded, another your choice.
Effect: Make the backround look evil, dark colours like purple and black etc. Also the famous faint lines going through the image.
Text: None

Type: Avatar
Size: 150x150
Stock:  (If this is too bad to work with, never mind)
Border: One rounded, another your choice.
Effect: Again, dark and evil backround. Faint lines going through.
Text: None

Type: Avatar
Size: 150x150
Stock: 
Border: One rounded, another your choice.
Effect: Again, dark and evil backround. Faint lines going through. Try make the eyes glow bright red if possible.
Text: None


When I mean faint lines going through the image I mean like this:



Good luck with your shop btw :33


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 5, 2010)

Just add whatever effects you think will look good, with solid or dotted squared borders (senior member).


And good luck with the shop.


----------



## Z (Aug 5, 2010)

It's so awesome.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks epic will rep when I can!


----------



## Micha (Aug 5, 2010)

Here you guys are:

Milkshake:


*Spoiler*: __ 









I resized two versions to see which one you liked best.

苦痛:


I TOTALLY forgot that you wanted a rounded border, so if you want me to change it, let me know.

Solon Salute, i'm still working on your request. ^__^​


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 5, 2010)

i love them both pek


----------



## Micha (Aug 6, 2010)

^Glad you like. I wasn't too sure which one looked better. DX

Solon Solute:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Let me know if you don't like something. :x


*
Announcement:*

Kazehana joined the shop as well and will also be taking requests, so check the first page. The rules have sorta been updated, though most of it is still the same as before.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 6, 2010)

*It's perfect*. 


But could you by some chance make it into a full set, with those exact effects? Its what I originally wanted, sorry I wasn't a bit clearer.


----------



## Micha (Aug 6, 2010)

Whoops! Sorry about that! I'll make you the sig tomorrow.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 6, 2010)

*1st request*
-Full set
-
-Senior
-Text: Nova 
-Normal border
-Colorization and effects

____________________________________________________________


*2nd request*
-Full set
-
-Senior
-Text: Nova
-Dotted border
-Colorization and effects

_____________________________________________________________

Thanks in advance Micha or Kazehana, hope this is ok 

No real specific requests in effects department just do what you normally do going into set making, just something that fits and is unique and looks good, thanks~!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2010)

i guess i'll do this one too (your staring to get me into a one piece mood...)

but you should rep and cred here but dont rep me at Kikis jut cred...


----------



## valerian (Aug 6, 2010)

For Micha,

Request: Avatar
Image: 
Size: Senior
Text: Arrivederci 
Border: Dotted and rounded

Request: Avatar
Image: 
Size: Senior
Border: none


----------



## Smiley (Aug 6, 2010)

Micha said:


> I resized two versions to see which one you liked best.
> 
> 苦痛:
> 
> ​


​ 
That's brilliant thank you :33

I repped you


----------



## Horan (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm fucking subscribing.


----------



## Okami (Aug 6, 2010)

Request for Micha. 

Request: Avatar
Image: 
Size: 150x150 and 150x200
Border: Your choice.


Thx in Advance.


----------



## Micha (Aug 6, 2010)

For Solon Salute:


*Spoiler*: __ 




It came out alittle fugly, but I hope it's okay. D;




Gonna start on everyone else requests tonight. :3​


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 6, 2010)

No, It's fine (though, I woudl've liked for more of the picture to have been shown).

Will cred when I use.


----------



## Rubi (Aug 7, 2010)

Set please, Micha


*Spoiler*: __ 





size: junior
border: Up to you
effects: up to you
text: "I can't believe what you said to me last night we were alone 
You threw your hands up. Baby you gave up, you gave up..."
[av]Viscaria
Thanks~


----------



## Micha (Aug 7, 2010)

For Jotaro Kujo:


*Spoiler*: __ 





I wasn't sure if that was what you meant by a dotted and rounded border. Kazehana is so much better with these border things.T__T




For Okami:
​
I'll finish the other request tomorrow.


----------



## valerian (Aug 7, 2010)

Micha said:


> For Jotaro Kujo:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks. pek Bout' the border thing I just wanted seperate avatars with different borders, but it doesn't matter now since it looks great


----------



## Okami (Aug 7, 2010)

Micha said:


> For Okami:
> ​




Thank you Micha. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2010)

Nova i hope you like it


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 7, 2010)

awesome, thanks haha i love it


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2010)

i'll take it......


----------



## Micha (Aug 7, 2010)

For Viscaria:

*Spoiler*: __ 







I couldn't fit all the text in and I didn't know if you wanted a full set. Let me know if you want something changed.




For Confetti:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rubi (Aug 7, 2010)

It's awesome pek

though I wanted a full set... the text was for the sig. Sorry if I didn't make things clear.


is it ok if you add "Viscaria" to the first avatar?

Sorry for being a bitch


----------



## Micha (Aug 7, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> It's awesome pek
> 
> though I wanted a full set... the text was for the sig. Sorry if I didn't make things clear.
> 
> ...



I knew I should have made a sig.
Lol, it's fine! I'll get to it tommorow.


----------



## Rubi (Aug 7, 2010)

Tomorrow? OK thanks a lot~


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 8, 2010)

Micha said:


> For Viscaria:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



its perfect <3 LOL why should you call this shop a newb shop when you have great photoshop skills?

will rep and cred


----------



## Morphine (Aug 8, 2010)

I return to your wonderful shop, Micha <3
Request: avatars
Stock: /
Effects: yes please
Text: none
Border: none
Size: 150 x 150

thanks in advance


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 8, 2010)

Morphine said:


> I return to your wonderful shop, Micha <3
> Request: avatars
> Stock: /
> Effects: yes please
> ...


Can ı make this one pretty please Micha?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

eternal morphine request is for *Micha*

its specifically for her 

also vampire 

i tried the black and red theme but it doesn't fit the pic at all 

i need a darker pic to do that type of theme sorry


----------



## Synn (Aug 8, 2010)

Micha, please 

*Request*: Full Set // avatar with Ino's face :3
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior
*Text*: none
*Border*: Rounded
*Effects*: lights and colorization
Thanks


----------



## Shagia Frost (Aug 8, 2010)

*My request*

Hello Micha, can please do this

Request: Sig
Stock: 

 (Please prefer the right size for this, thanks)

Size: 550x400
Effects: Trans(Just remove the background)

Thanks you


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

oi not to be rude people but can you give her a break...she cant get all of these done.....

also i can do transparency's...

also david shes having trouble with your stock


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 8, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> eternal morphine request is for *Micha*
> 
> its specifically for her
> 
> ...



Do whatever you think looks best then.


----------



## Synn (Aug 8, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> also david shes having trouble with your stock



What's wrong with it?


----------



## Shagia Frost (Aug 8, 2010)

*.............................*



Kazehana said:


> oi not to be rude people but can you give her a break...she cant get all of these done.....


I can wait as long as it get done


Kazehana said:


> also i can do transparency's...


Can you try mine That will be great


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a request but I don't mind who does it and i'm not really concerned with how long it takes.

Request: set
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




Avy with Shanks (Red haired dude on the left)
Text: None
Avy size: senior
Effects: whatever looks cool


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

Newbologist said:


> I have a request but I don't mind who does it and i'm not really concerned with how long it takes.
> 
> Request: set
> Stock:
> ...




i can do the transparency one 
*
david* it very funky and badly drawn..that why it's difficult to work with


I'll take your newboligist :33


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 8, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> i can do the transparency one
> *
> david* it very funky and badly drawn..that why it's difficult to work with
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Micha (Aug 9, 2010)

For Viscaria:

*Spoiler*: __ 










For Morphine:



I'm sorry everyone for being so late with your requests. David1822 and TellurianSky's requests are coming soon.​


----------



## Rubi (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot it looks awesome 

Will wear in a few.


----------



## Micha (Aug 10, 2010)

Guys, my computer is down and i'm posting on my PSP, so I won't be able to do or take requests at the moment. I'm really sorry...T__T


----------



## Synn (Aug 10, 2010)

That's okay, I can wait.


----------



## Shagia Frost (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll be waiting..............


----------



## Micha (Aug 13, 2010)

Guess who got her computer back. :33


David1822's Request


*Spoiler*: __ 







They turned out quite fugly because when my PC crashed, I lost many of my resources. But I got alot them back, and if you want me to redo it, I'd do it gladly.



Coming soon, TellurianSky's request.

*Also!* Guys, check out the first page. My examples changed.
And my style too....


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 13, 2010)

*Request* Sig (for Micha).
*Size*: Senior 
*Borders*: Dotted.
*Effects*: Read note below.
*Text*: None
*Stock*: [].


*Note:*
You've sort of already done this request before, but I held out for a week so that you could make the entire picture into the sig. I want the keep the same effects that the avatar had ([]), but I just want the whole stock as the sig (nothing cut out).



*Request 2*: Set (For Micha).
*Size*: Senior 
*Borders*: Dotted.
*Effects*: Give it an icey theme to match the stock, and for what It's worth, I especially want this one to turn out well.
*Text*: None
*Stock*: [].
*preferred sig size*: 411x550 (nothing cut out).



Thanks, again. :33


----------



## Z (Aug 13, 2010)

You got your comp back 
Request for Micha 



Senior sized set of that

Text : Shinsengumi 

Whatever border as long as it is not roundish

And can you please try to make it like your old style? If you can't, then disregard this request


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2010)

micha my computer just died on me 


im using now a friends laptop I'll probably get a new one soon  

IM SOOO SORRY 


everyone i really really am sorry


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> *1st request*
> -Full set
> -
> -Senior
> ...



Micha can you finish this request? Kazehana broke her computer lol


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> Micha can you finish this request? Kazehana broke her computer lol



sig off 

hmm soo  you wont wait for me


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 13, 2010)

how long will you be?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2010)

just a couple of days....i just need a new hard drive...and they usually r free since this is a College laptop.....


----------



## The World (Aug 14, 2010)

Request Sig .
Size: Senior
Borders: Rounded
Effects: none
Text: The World
Stock: 

Please and thanks. :33


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 14, 2010)

I'll still be waiting on you, Kazehana. 

Hope you get your laptop fixed. I hate computers sometimes... 

Take your time though!


----------



## Synn (Aug 14, 2010)

Micha said:


> David1822's Request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much, I love it!


----------



## Micha (Aug 15, 2010)

For TelurianSky:


*Spoiler*: __ 





This came out choppy, so if you'd like me to re-do it, let me know. 




For Solon Salute:

*Spoiler*: __ 










I tried my best....guess I won the fail award...




Others are coming soon.​


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 15, 2010)

I like them, alot, but could you give make me an avatar of the bottom sig (its much different from the first one)?


----------



## Shagia Frost (Aug 15, 2010)

*Good Job*



Micha said:


> For TelurianSky:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That is cute but the Mobile Suit got smaller. Can you zoom it? And Thx.

I'm still looking forward for this two..

*Stock:* 



*Size:* 550x400
*Effects:* Trans(Just remove the background)

Thanks


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Hint:* I did ya the plus thing.................


----------



## Morphine (Aug 15, 2010)

Request: avatar
Stock: 
Effects: yes please <3
Text: none
Size: 150x150
Worker: Micha


----------



## Thor (Aug 15, 2010)

* What Type Of Request: Full set (Avatar + sig)

* Image:








* Size: Regular

* Text: 1st pic: For Asgard!!! 
2nd pic: I AM THOR!

* Border: Yes.

* Effects: Whatever you see fit


----------



## Smiley (Aug 15, 2010)

This request is for anyone<3 :33

Type: Avatar 1
Size: 150x150
Stock: 
Border: One rounded, another your choice.
Effect: Scan lines. Anything else your choice.
Text: None


Type: Avatar 2
 Size: 150x150
 Stock: 
 Border: One rounded, another your choice. 
 Effect: Scan lines. Anything else your choice. Make the backround look evil I.E dark backrounds.
 Text: None


Type: Avatar 3
  Size: 150x150
  Stock:    Border: One rounded, another your choice.
  Effect: Scan lines. Anything else your choice.
  Text: None.

If you can't do all 3, just do Avatar 1 & 2 please. Thanks, will rep


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2010)

苦痛 said:


> This request is for anyone<3 :33
> 
> Type: Avatar 1
> Size: 150x150
> ...



i'll take it i love DBZ but please be patient


----------



## Smiley (Aug 15, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> i'll take it i love DBZ but please be patient



No problem, take your time. Ill rep you now, and when it's done, so double rep for you :33


----------



## Micha (Aug 16, 2010)

For Solon Salute:



For Z:


*Spoiler*: __ 









For The World:



Everyone else requests are coming soon.*EternalRequiem's examples are set up on the first page, so please check her out.* 
Also, Kazehana, I already got Nova's request taken care of, so don't worry about it. ​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2010)

micha can i just have a set please  


set

sig 



big as the limit but i want everything in it 


avy



just make the sig beautiful and the avy really cute :33

on sig " our destiny to be enemies is growing but we need to believe within ourselves that our love is more powerful "

dotted with white borders


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 16, 2010)

I am before Kaze because I am an actual customer 

What Type Of Request: Full Set
Image: 


Size: Senior
Text: none
Border: Dotted
Effects: edit it


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I am before Kaze because I am an actual customer
> 
> = reserving request slot =



wth no way i have a broken laptop i need a set badly lately


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah my laptop was really fucked up its going to tAke a week to get it fixed BUT I PROMISE MY SKILLS WILL BE BETTER


----------



## Z (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot Micha


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Micha +reps


----------



## KohZa (Aug 17, 2010)

request for micha 

i want to request 170x170 profile avy of this pic: 


just make it look good :33.


----------



## Naked (Aug 17, 2010)

What Type Of Request: Avatar
Image: 
Size: Regular Sized (125 x125)
Text: 
Border: Whichever looks best!
Effects: Do to it whatever you see fit.

What Type Of Request: Full Set.
Image: 
Size: AVY - Regular Sized (125 x125) / SIG - Any
Text: 
Border: Whichever looks best!
Effects: Do to it whatever you see fit.


----------



## rice (Aug 18, 2010)

@Micha
Avatar 
[sp][/sp]
Senior
Dotted
Any effects, impress me
Focus on the guy on the right: the evil looking super awesome guy.


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2010)

What the hurl? My sig is broken.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 20, 2010)

*Request (for Micha)* Set.
*Size*: Senior.
*Borders*: Dotted.
*Effects*: Nothing in particular. Just do whatever looks good.
*Text*: None.
*Stock*: [].
*Sig size:* 550x368.


*Request (for Micha)* Set.
*Size*: Senior 
*Borders*: Dotted (erase the sidescreen effect).
*Effects*: Same as the first. Just whatever that works.
*Text*: None.
*Stock*: [].
*Sig size:* 550x479.



I don't want *any* part of the stocks picture cut out (I apologize if that sounds a bit too demanding).


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 20, 2010)

kuyaMATT said:


> What Type Of Request: Avatar
> Image:
> Size: Regular Sized (125 x125)
> Text:
> ...



looks like ıts not for Micha,so ı am taking it?


----------



## Naked (Aug 20, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> looks like ıts not for Micha,so ı am taking it?



Sure!
Sorry, I forgot to say that anyone could take it.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 20, 2010)

*for kuyaMATT*

*Spoiler*: __ 






I wasnt sure so made lots of lol,hope u will like one of them ^^





my first time in here making a req.,hope u will like it


----------



## Naked (Aug 20, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> *for kuyaMATT*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank youu!  I love 'em
Rep and credit will be given.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 20, 2010)

I am glad u liked them ^^


----------



## Micha (Aug 20, 2010)

ZexionAxel:



Morphine:



Nova:

*Spoiler*: __ 










Guys, I haven't forgot your request, i'm just doing them in a funky order. :x​


----------



## KohZa (Aug 20, 2010)

^thx .its awesome. .


----------



## Micha (Aug 23, 2010)

Bad news guys. My comp. crashed...again. This time, it'll take to longer get fixed. So no more requests for the time being. For those that already requested, you'll probably have to wait a while or you can always re-request at another shop. I don't mind at all. 
 I'm really sorry.  D:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 23, 2010)

It's not problem, it happens. I had something else in mind anyways


----------



## rice (Aug 23, 2010)

im prepared to wait 

so take ur time


----------



## Micha (Nov 25, 2010)

>.>

<.<

The shop has been revived!!!

Yep, after a looong hiatus, I've finally returned.

Remember to check the first post if you forgot the rules. I might change them around alittle bit. I also put up some brand new examples so take a look at those too, please.​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 25, 2010)

set please :33

like this but dotted with white borders :33 avy 170x220 and 150x150  on both 150x150  170x220 





on it " together lets enjoy this moment  "

make it cute and colorful micha sama


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 25, 2010)

i edit it sorry xD


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 25, 2010)

*Request* - Set 
Senior Sized - 150x150 ava


*Border: Dotted ava, rounded sig*
*Text:* our love lasts forever


----------



## Smiley (Nov 25, 2010)

MICHA's shop!


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 26, 2010)

_ * What Type Of Request:_ Set

_* Image:_ 

_  * Size:_ Senior 

_ * Text:_ I'm the patron saint of the denial
With an angel face and a taste for suicidal! ♫ and one without text,

_* Border:_ Dotted

_  * Effects:_ its up to u.
_* Other:_ Avy 150x150 & 125x125


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 26, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> _ * What Type Of Request:_ Set
> 
> _* Image:_
> 
> ...



i cant see the image sir


----------



## Micha (Nov 26, 2010)

@Kagura: I have RockpiRate's image saved on my PC. I can PM it to you if you want. 

Kagura's Request:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Coming Soon:
Milkshake's Request
RockpiRate's Request​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll work here, to help out and such.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 26, 2010)

sure PM it to me micha :33


----------



## Micha (Nov 26, 2010)

Milkshake's Request:


*Spoiler*: __ 







I tried my best to make it look pretty. I hope you like it. >__<




@Porcelain: Thanks you! I'll add you to the worker list. Do you have any example's to post up?

Coming Soon:
RockpiRate's Request​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll PM some to you pek


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 26, 2010)

No it's beautiful, thank you. I like the simplicity of it pek


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 28, 2010)

Bumpage.


----------



## rice (Nov 29, 2010)

@Micha pek

150x200 & 150x150 ava pweez pek thanks dear


----------



## Micha (Nov 29, 2010)

Frango:

*Spoiler*: __ 






Hope you like them. >__<


​


----------



## rice (Nov 30, 2010)

Micha said:


> Frango:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


thanks Micha pek love them pek


----------



## Synn (Nov 30, 2010)

Micha 

*Type Of Request*: Full Set

*Stock*: 

*Size*: Senior (I'd like the sig to be 450x200, please :33)

*Border*: Normal

*Effects*: 

Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 30, 2010)

micha

same style as before 

avy on the girl and both 

and 150x150 AND 170x220

on it have " just you and me laughing together is all that i would want in this world"


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 30, 2010)

Grr, I wanna do a request


----------



## Micha (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll these both done by tommorow-ish. ^___^

Maybe we should start splitting requests...?


----------



## Micha (Dec 1, 2010)

For Synn:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Without Border:


With Border:




Kagura, your set is coming soon. I just need to get some rest. School wore me out today. D;​


----------



## Synn (Dec 2, 2010)

Micha said:


> For Synn:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Looks amazing! 

Thanks!


----------



## RockpiRate (Dec 2, 2010)

don't forget my request, Micha


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 2, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> don't forget my request, Micha



I'm doing your request 

sorry been busy MODDING (at SNP)


----------



## RockpiRate (Dec 4, 2010)

come oo~n i can't help it to wait to see my set.


----------



## Micha (Dec 4, 2010)

Kagura:


*Spoiler*: __ 











I made two different versions because the text was hard to do, but I hope you like. ^__^


​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 4, 2010)

micha i LOVE IT :33


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 4, 2010)

Can I request again?


----------



## Micha (Dec 5, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Can I request again?



Sure you can! 

@Kagura: Glad you like it! ^___^


----------



## Micha (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry for the double-post.

Just bumping the thread.


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2010)

Micha 

*Type Of Request*: Full Set

*Stock*: 

*Size*: Senior (I'd like the sig to be 450x200 please, so you can just rotate the stock horizontally :33)

*Border*: Normal

*Effects*: Do whatever you want with it 

Thanks!


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 12, 2010)

What Type Of Request: Set
Image: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




you can rotate him whichever way you want. xD
also, i don't want the text.



Size: Sig whatever, avy 150 x 150 
Border: none, or white if it fits
Effects: yes plz, up to you. :3


----------



## Micha (Dec 12, 2010)

Okies, I'll get these done tommorow.

@Harley Quinn: OMG, Axel!!!~


----------



## Micha (Dec 20, 2010)

Synn:

*Spoiler*: __ 






Sorry this took so long.




Still to come:
Harley Quinn​


----------



## Synn (Dec 20, 2010)

Micha said:


> Synn:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 





Thank you, I love it.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 20, 2010)

Request; Set
Senior 
Border & Effects:

Text: None.
Stock:


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 22, 2010)

OH shit micha your back  <3 for micha please:

I'd like to request an ava and a trans'd sig please. :} PM me if you can't trans the sig though  I'd like to just have the lady and no floating heads lmao. 


also rofl there are nipples in my sig.. so I'm guessing you'll have to cover it up? If its too hard maybe get the floating heads to cover it lol?

    * Image: 




    * Size: senior sized.

    * Text: no text :3

    * Border: No border thanks.

    * Effects: You think you can do it like you did my last set? The ava with the stripes and stuff? I loved that one.  
*Spoiler*: __ 





Micha said:


> For Confetti:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __







Thanks mate ~


----------



## Micha (Dec 22, 2010)

HarleyQuinn:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Milkshake:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Still To Come:
cheshire cat​


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 22, 2010)

This is great, thank you Micha


----------



## Micha (Dec 24, 2010)

cheshire cat:


*Spoiler*: __ 







I hope the trans looks alright. D;


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 28, 2010)

What Type Of Request: Sig
Image: 
Size: Senior
Text: none
Border: Dotted
Effects: Edit it please.


----------



## Micha (Dec 31, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> What Type Of Request: Sig
> Image:
> Size: Senior
> Text: none
> ...



Oh my goodness! I totally didn't see this! I'm getting this done soon.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 2, 2011)

For micha. :] I really liked what you did with my set last time. cool potatoes thanks <3


-What Type Of Request: Set. Ava and trans. 
-Image:  / 

-Size: Senior
-Text: No text.
-Border: No border. 
-Effects:  I really liked that one cos its really simple and there aren't that much effects. So yeah, not too much effects. I guess with the ava you could remove the blood stains rofl. I'll leave the rest to you cos I know I'll love it. Thanks !


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 2, 2011)

C'mon, people gimme somethin here.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry this is just kinda taking too long. If you already spent time on this then sorry, I'll still rep you if you want.


----------



## Micha (Jan 8, 2011)

Cheshire Cat:


*Spoiler*: __ 






Hope you like. 




Sorry guys, but I won't be taking requests for a while. I'm really busy with school...>__<​


----------

